# Calvin and the Sabbath



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 22, 2007)

What evidence - if any - is there that Calvin played bowls on the LORD's day? Presumably others joined in? Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Feb 22, 2007)

Sure, see _Calvin in the Hands of the Philistines: Or, Did Calvin Bowl on the Sabbath?_
Or here for a while still.
Or here.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Feb 22, 2007)

Bedtime for me - I'll follow this up.


----------



## MW (Feb 22, 2007)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Sure, see _Calvin in the Hands of the Philistines: Or, Did Calvin Bowl on the Sabbath?_
> Or here for a while still.
> Or here.



I can't think of a better work to answer this specific question. It is well researched and written.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 22, 2007)




----------

